
A bank persuaded Twitter to delete my tweets - teddyh
http://uk.businessinsider.com/bank-of-america-merrill-lynch-persuaded-twitter-to-delete-my-tweets-2015-12
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783012)

    
    
        Bank of America gets Twitter to delete
        journalist joke (arstechnica.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787478)

    
    
        A bank persuaded Twitter to delete my
        tweets (businessinsider.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10800948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10800948)

    
    
        BofA gets Twitter to delete journalist's
        tweet (arstechnica.com)

~~~
teddyh
Oops. I tried to search for any previous submissions, but I apparently failed.
Oh well, at least this one has some more comments than the other ones.

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed - this one has got some traction, whereas the previous ones haven't -
good to see.

------
x1024
That's literally the first thing that happens when you "Fight abuse to protect
freedom of expression"

[https://blog.twitter.com/2015/fighting-abuse-to-protect-
free...](https://blog.twitter.com/2015/fighting-abuse-to-protect-freedom-of-
expression-0) Hopefully this will help to show Twitter's recent actions in a
different light.

It's important to keep people safe. And as we all know, corporations are
people.

------
taprun
I never understood why Twitter is preferred over RSS syndication. When you
don't own your medium, you don't control your messages.

~~~
maxerickson
It's not content producers that prefer Twitter, it's all the users that could
never be bothered to setup an RSS reader (or Bloglines or whatever).

------
jellicle
Twitter deletes tweets for almost any complaint, doesn't have to be copyright
or state any cognizable theory. They don't notify the original tweeter either.

If someone tweets something you don't like, just complain to Twitter and
they'll delete it. I mean, it went out, so in some sense censorship can't
happen, and yes I'm aware that people other than Twitter archive tweets. But
you can get rid of the tweet for posterity from Twitter's archive with any
sort of nonsense complaint, and the tweeter won't even know that it happened,
much less that you did it.

------
LinuxBender
Proposal: Mirror your tweets on a blog. Put your blog behind 2 or 3 different
CDN's and configure them to "operate offline using cache". Have multiple
people tweet your blog.

Apologies if folks already thought of this.

~~~
kuschku
And always use archive.org, archive.is, etc.

------
andrewpi
Am I wrong, or was the deleted 'tweet' actually the media component that
contained a copyrighted Bank of America report?

~~~
LinuxBender
Even if so, it could be permitted under Fair Use.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use)

"Examples of fair use in United States copyright law include commentary,
search engines, criticism, parody, news reporting, research, teaching, library
archiving and scholarship. It provides for the legal, unlicensed citation or
incorporation of copyrighted material in another author's work under a four-
factor balancing test."

